# Request for products



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Guys, im in the process of trying to sort out some detailing help to try and share with guys on the scottish scoobies forum and am trying to scrounge any samples or part used products that people no longer use.

I have enough stuff to carry out complete details and to deal with each area of the car, but dont have many different brands/products, (eg I have four different tyre dressings, but only one glass polish) I would appreciate anything no matter how small to allow practical demos of how to apply different products and how they compare.

I would be happy to pick up in the Paisley/Renfrewshire and Glasgow southside area.

Any help appreciated. Thanks in advance

Billy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shame it wasn't posted a while back I've gave away around 35 products recently.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got some stuff I could give you, plus I'm in old Paisley-town  (see left :lol I could make up some sample bottles for you... 250ml ones so plenty to play with. I'll get a root through my man-cave tomorrow and see what's what :thumb:

Is there anything you defo need or anything you really don't need?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys,

Sorry to hijack but does anyone want to sell me like 250ml of Tardis & 250ml of either Megs APC or G101?

I didnt really wanna ask but.. Just cant justify buying 5L. Only use it on my own car. 250ml would last me ages.

Should start a sample swap kinda thing.

Thank you


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

any thing specific your after?


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to hijack but does anyone want to sell me like 250ml of Tardis & 250ml of either Megs APC or G101?
> 
> ...


Have a look on eBay, That's where I get my smaller quantities from.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Give me a PM Billy, let me know what your looking for...I can probably help out.
Steve


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

m411mtf said:


> Have a look on eBay, That's where I get my smaller quantities from.


I think ebay are watered down mate


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Shame it wasn't posted a while back I've gave away around 35 products recently.


I think I just missed your offer.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> Is there anything you defo need or anything you really don't need?


Thanks very much, it would be great if i could get some Polish/LSP/Trim Dressing, it seems there are few guys who are willing to help so hopefully a little from a few will help give a good selection for various parts of the cars.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

robtech said:


> any thing specific your after?


As above I would appreciate a little bit of a few different products, I have a few different things but not many different polishes or LSP or trim dressing.

any help appreciated

Cheers

Billy


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

mkv said:


> Give me a PM Billy, let me know what your looking for...I can probably help out.
> Steve


Hi Steve, PM sent. Cheers mate

Billy


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi guys thank you all very much for the offer to help, I will give anyone my mobile number via PM to arrange for me to uplift any donations.

I have 2 types of Menzerna Polish, 2 x sealants (CG & AG), 2 x Waxes (collonite & Victoria concours), 1 x glaze (megs), 1 x wheel cleaner (AS), so really enough to give a good demo however any thing to help would be appreciated.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't do polish, but maybe an LSP or 2, and defo trim dressings. I'll get them and some wee extras sorted for you :thumb:


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

iv just had a look in the cave, i can sort you out some SRP, megs nxt, a few megs samples that have been layig arround wax and cleaner.tardis if have the appropriate container LOL. and if you have empty pots a bit of this and that, CG v36 and v38.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> I can't do polish, but maybe an LSP or 2, and defo trim dressings. I'll get them and some wee extras sorted for you :thumb:


thanks very much, please let me know when you are ready and I can come round, I am in Renfrew so not too far away.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

gizzmobell said:


> iv just had a look in the cave, i can sort you out some SRP, megs nxt, a few megs samples that have been layig arround wax and cleaner.tardis if have the appropriate container LOL. and if you have empty pots a bit of this and that, CG v36 and v38.


Thanks very much. that is really appreciated. Please let me know when you are ready and I can collect them.

I have spray bottles some small conatainers.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

I have sent you a PM with my mob to arrange pick up.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

gizzmobell said:


> I have sent you a PM with my mob to arrange pick up.


Cheers

reply sent


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to hijack but does anyone want to sell me like 250ml of Tardis & 250ml of either Megs APC or G101?
> 
> ...


I have tardis, g101, megs apc, glass cleaner, wheel brightener, britemax #6s, brisk, 3m polish that I could all split....

if you want to take a drive through with some wee bottles and some miller, then I'm sure you could decant some...

:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to hijack but does anyone want to sell me like 250ml of Tardis & 250ml of either Megs APC or G101?
> 
> ...


hi aaron,drop in and ill sort you out with some :thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

As you are in Renfrew come and see me at Angelwax And I'll sort you out with some samples .


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

angelw said:


> As you are in Renfrew come and see me at Angelwax And I'll sort you out with some samples .


Thanks very much. Will pop in today.

cheers

Billy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> hi aaron,drop in and ill sort you out with some :thumb:


Nice one mate. cheers


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Big thanks to John at Anglewax who I met today and who very kindly sorted out a bag full of his top products, a great start and hopefully should lead to some good write ups on here and scottishscoobies.net.

Thanks again

Billy


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks very much to David (gizzmobell) who I met today and was kind enough to donate a great range of products that will help a great deal with what Ive got planned.

Thanks again mate it was nice to meet you.

Billy


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

if it helps to spread the word, and leads to shinier Scoobies on the road it is a pleasure to help. post the before and afters. :buffer:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Scotsbil said:


> Hi Guys, im in the process of trying to sort out some detailing help to try and share with guys on the scottish scoobies forum and am trying to scrounge any samples or part used products that people no longer use.
> 
> I have enough stuff to carry out complete details and to deal with each area of the car, but dont have many different brands/products, (eg I have four different tyre dressings, but only one glass polish) I would appreciate anything no matter how small to allow practical demos of how to apply different products and how they compare.
> 
> ...


Hi Billy

My name is Janet and I Own a Company called Permanon UK. Permanon is a unique coating for cars and can be wait for it!! APPLIED IN THE RAIN:speechles. You can find out more info on either
www.nanotechsst.co.uk
www.permanonuk.co.uk

I am more than happy to contribute a couple of free samples for you to try. If you would like to send me a PM with your address I will pop them in the post for you.

Cheers
Janet:thumb:

Cheers
Janet


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Permanon uk said:


> Hi Billy
> 
> My name is Janet and I Own a Company called Permanon UK. Permanon is a unique coating for cars and can be wait for it!! APPLIED IN THE RAIN:speechles. You can find out more info on either
> www.nanotechsst.co.uk
> ...


Hi Janet thank you very much for the kind offer, I have had a look at the website and am most impressed with the products there.

I will send a PM with my address.

Thanks again

Billy


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

m411mtf said:


> Have a look on eBay, That's where I get my smaller quantities from.





AaronGTi said:


> I think ebay are watered down mate


Please don't buy Tardis from eBay.

Tardis should only be shipped in metal tins, never in plastic - it's a hazardous product and we've heard of many instances where ebay sellers decant Tardis (or what they claim to be Tardis) into plastic bottles and send it Royal Mail; not only is it illegal, it could potentially be pretty nasty if it leaked.

AutoSmart are aware of this and have reported it to Trading Standards who are investigating.

With the state of Scottish roads, you'll be using Tardis a lot! 5litres will last a while but it's not like it's got a use by date.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

You are more than welcome to fire over a Pm Billy. I am sure I can help you out if there is anything you require. Gallons of tradis, wheel cleaners, shampoos and the like. 
Gordon.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

caledonia said:


> You are more than welcome to fire over a Pm Billy. I am sure I can help you out if there is anything you require. Gallons of tradis, wheel cleaners, shampoos and the like.
> Gordon.


Hi Gordon thanks very much will send PM.

cheers


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks to wee_green_mini who I met today and was kind enough to sort me out with a few great products.

I have some interst now from the Scooby guys and have a wee meet planned for the 25th Novemeber, ill keep you posted.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dennus is a good guy, I need to meet him for some products at some stage


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Dennus is a good guy, I need to meet him for some products at some stage


Yeah he his didnt have much time to chat but a cracking guy.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aw shucks, thanks boys, where's the blushing smiley when you need one 

Nice to meet you too Billy (what a jolly pleasant young chap ) Like I said, if you find you're short on certain things, give me a shout and I'll try my best to get some more stuff to you. Sorry I couldn't talk long, gaffer's been in there crackin the whip. Not in a sexual way I might add :lol:

ps. Loved the car :argie: :driver:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks to Janet at Permanon.uk for sending out a nice sample box, which will be put to good use.

Thanks again

Billy


----------

